# Anyone aboard Undine?



## ssj (Jul 17, 2010)

Dropped off at Zurich 10/29. Loaded 11/10 on Undine. Dropped off at New York 11/24/10. 

Anyone else with Undine/NY dropoff?


----------



## Nyles (Aug 7, 2010)

i'm on undine as well. hoping my car gets delivered in the next two weeks.


----------



## lilskel (Jun 10, 2005)

Yes I'm on it as well, 11/2 drop off in Munich.

I think the vessel has left NY and I'm scheduled to get off in Brunswick which is weird since I thought they all went to the NJ VPC. 

I'm debating whether to pick up the car whenever it's ready or have it held for PCD in January..that's a long wait, I don't really need the car but it's kind of a waste of time


----------



## ssj (Jul 17, 2010)

Nyles said:


> i'm on undine as well. hoping my car gets delivered in the next two weeks.


I am picking up from a Chicago dealer too. My CA told me last week that it may be ready for redelivery over the Dec 3-5 weekend. I wonder if he was being optimistic or if his opinion was based on his recent experiences. I do not have an urgent need for the car, but will pick it up ASAP - gotta have it!


----------



## olneymd (May 9, 2010)

*Undine as well*

Dropped off at Harms on 10/30 and doing redelivery at PDC as soon as I get a date. I'm guessing that customs takes a bit longer for vehicles that were actually delivered to clients.

Ships in Baltimore today and Brunswick, Ga tomorrow for unloading. The clock begins.

Any guesses on the earliest PCD date I could get?


----------



## Nyles (Aug 7, 2010)

did you go through motor werks/irv robinson?


----------



## olneymd (May 9, 2010)

*Adrian Avila*

Got mine through adrian avila of BMW South Atlanta.


----------



## lilskel (Jun 10, 2005)

olneymd said:


> Any guesses on the earliest PCD date I could get?


I was told beginning of January. I'm not sure if I will wait that long and when I need to decide. I was thinking a Saturday in December would have been good.


----------



## ssj (Jul 17, 2010)

Nyles said:


> did you go through motor werks/irv robinson?


Josh Douglas at Elmhurst BMW (has been an ultra reliable CA to date)


----------



## jorwig (Jan 18, 2006)

My car was on the Undine. Dropped off in Nice on 10/18/10. 

My dealer is JMK BMW(CA-Mark Carvalho). I expect the car to arrive in 2 weeks.


----------



## creshando (Sep 10, 2002)

My car was on the undine as well and dropped off in NY. I am confused though by what the status "Delivered From" means on the track & trace status from the Wallenius Wilhelmsen website (see below). I'm hoping that it gets through the VPC quickly and I can get it sometime within the next week.

DELIVERED FROM NEW YORK, NY 26-11-2010 08:00:00 1
DISCHARGED NEW YORK, NY 24-11-2010 23:00:00 1
CUSTOMS RELEASE NEW YORK, NY 24-11-2010 00:00:00 
LOADED ON VESSEL BREMERHAVEN 10-11-2010 16:17:20 1
RECEIVED AT TERMINAL BREMERHAVEN 08-11-2010 10:22:51 1

This is where I got this from: http://www.2wglobal.com/www/WEP/index.jsp --> Select "Track & Trace" --> Enter your VIN in the 'Cargo ID' field.


----------



## ssj (Jul 17, 2010)

Same info for me too - anyone know what it means?


----------



## jorwig (Jan 18, 2006)

I think it means it was discharged from the ship Undine and transported to customs. Once the vehicle is released there should be a 1 next to customs release in the status quantity field. Enjoy the wait it could be awhile.:rofl:


----------



## lilskel (Jun 10, 2005)

Of the boat at 941am today and they have already left port. 

~2 weeks to my dealer 

or 

6 weeks to PCD?

tough choice


----------



## olneymd (May 9, 2010)

*6 weeks to PDC????*

Did someone tell you it takes 6 weeks from Port to PDC? That's the 1st I've heard of this.

Got offloaded from Undine yesterday as well. Was hoping to pick up at PDC mid-December.


----------



## lilskel (Jun 10, 2005)

olneymd said:


> Did someone tell you it takes 6 weeks from Port to PDC? That's the 1st I've heard of this.
> 
> Got offloaded from Undine yesterday as well. Was hoping to pick up at PDC mid-December.


Uhh yes, it has to do with availability not how long it takes to get it there. It might have had to do with the fact I asked about a Saturday PCD.

And if you're hoping to do PCD in mid-December as I was and your car is heading through customs/VPC now with your dealer as the destination, you better get on the horn fast.


----------



## lilskel (Jun 10, 2005)

Heard from my CA that it will be released soon, not sure if that means released from customs or VPC and if customs how long to except at VPC. I asked if it would be 2 weeks and he said less.


----------



## ssj (Jul 17, 2010)

*Undine updates anyone?*

Anyone with an Undine update?


----------



## olneymd (May 9, 2010)

*Haven't cleared customs*

As of this morning, status still shows as "discharged" from the Undine.

I'm curious if anyone (ED or non) has a different status.......like they've cleared customs.


----------



## ssj (Jul 17, 2010)

Checked with BMW ED yesterday. Was informed that my car has not yet cleared customs yet.


----------



## lilskel (Jun 10, 2005)

Released today four days after arrival:

DELIVERED FROM BRUNSWICK, GA 01-12-2010 15:19:32 
LINER RELEASE BRUNSWICK, GA 01-12-2010 15:19:06 
CUSTOMS RELEASE BRUNSWICK, GA 01-12-2010 00:00:00 
DISCHARGED BRUNSWICK, GA 27-11-2010 09:41:11

Now it enters the black hole of VPC, will just wait for the e-mail saying it has arrived I guess.


----------



## Vitacura (Jul 22, 2005)

My E60 was on the Undine 5 years ago! Ahh, the memories of tracking that vessel.


----------



## olneymd (May 9, 2010)

*Released from customs?*

It's my understanding that the status code of "1" next to Customs indicates that the car has cleared customs. My status shows nothing next to customs, nor does yours.

Can anyone clarify?


----------



## lilskel (Jun 10, 2005)

olneymd said:


> It's my understanding that the status code of "1" next to Customs indicates that the car has cleared customs. My status shows nothing next to customs, nor does yours.
> 
> Can anyone clarify?


Well I deleted the 1's...it has status quantity 1 next to everything except liner release and customs release.


----------



## ssj (Jul 17, 2010)

Called BMW ED today - for NY - Undine cars have not cleared Customs/Ag yet. Not yet in VPC


----------



## lilskel (Jun 10, 2005)

ssj said:


> Called BMW ED today - for NY - Undine cars have not cleared Customs/Ag yet. Not yet in VPC


Does your tracking show customs release? Mine does for Brunswick GA


----------



## ssj (Jul 17, 2010)

lilskel said:


> Does your tracking show customs release? Mine does for Brunswick GA


DELIVERED FROM NEW YORK, NY 26-11-2010 08:00:00 1
DISCHARGED NEW YORK, NY 24-11-2010 23:00:00 1
CUSTOMS RELEASE NEW YORK, NY 24-11-2010 00:00:00 
LOADED ON VESSEL BREMERHAVEN 10-11-2010 16:17:20 1
RECEIVED AT TERMINAL BREMERHAVEN 08-11-2010 10:46:03 1
BOOKED BREMEN 04-11-2010 16:00:11 1

No change since 11/26/10


----------



## lilskel (Jun 10, 2005)

Ok so yours shows customs release also but they say it hasn't cleared customs or entered the VPC.

I'm thinking that customs release means it has been released TO customs not released from or has cleared customs. I don't think there is any more tracking after this point.


----------



## jorwig (Jan 18, 2006)

Still waiting for my baby to arrive...


----------



## olneymd (May 9, 2010)

*Is this HARMS site accurate?*

Has anyone checked to see if this site provides a more accurate Customs Clearance status?

https://eurodelivery.ehharms.com/Edts/audi/Default.aspx

In my opinion, the various BMW CA's could provide more value add if they would create a PDF that explains all of the status codes, and what to look for. I recognize that they're not logistic experts and have other clients to attend to..... but a simple 1-pager of what to expect AFTER ED would be helpful to many on this board.

I'm waiting for customs clearance from this same ship that departed on 11/10. Maybe it makes the redelivery even more exciting!


----------



## M5times3 (Nov 20, 2010)

Harms site is useless - my car was on Manon off-loaded in NY on 19/11 - WW site didn't update until a week after that, still no change on the Harms site.

I was supposed to receive car at dealership today - until last minute "rim issue" - which I'm not buying. Seems the port doing a poor job of processing cars right now.


----------



## olneymd (May 9, 2010)

*My earliest PDC pickup is January 4th*

Just got word that the earliest that I can pick up my 535 at the PDC is January 4th.

ED was on 10/29, with the car dropped at HARMS the following day. Then a 10 day wait until the Undine left on 11/10.

That will be 65 days - taking into account that there are holiday closures.


----------



## ssj (Jul 17, 2010)

I was told this am that my car cleared customs. Still awaiting Dept of Ag clearance.


----------



## lilskel (Jun 10, 2005)

olneymd said:


> Just got word that the earliest that I can pick up my 535 at the PDC is January 4th.


Yup..heard something similar and decided to get the car instead of pay for two for another month. I've been before but I would have liked to go again.


----------



## ssj (Jul 17, 2010)

BMW owners circle now says my car is at MY BMW Center! :thumbup: Will pick up this weekend


----------



## E92Carrera (Aug 6, 2007)

ssj said:


> BMW owners circle now says my car is at MY BMW Center! :thumbup: Will pick up this weekend


Congrats, did the W&W site ever show CUSTOMS RELEASE with a status of 1?


----------



## ssj (Jul 17, 2010)

E92Carrera said:


> Congrats, did the W&W site ever show CUSTOMS RELEASE with a status of 1?


 DELIVERED FROM NEW YORK, NY 26-11-2010 08:00:00 1
DISCHARGED NEW YORK, NY 24-11-2010 23:00:00 1
CUSTOMS RELEASE NEW YORK, NY 24-11-2010 00:00:00 
LOADED ON VESSEL BREMERHAVEN 10-11-2010 16:17:20 1
RECEIVED AT TERMINAL BREMERHAVEN 08-11-2010 10:46:03 1
BOOKED BREMEN 04-11-2010 16:00:11 1

Fresh from the WW site....


----------



## creshando (Sep 10, 2002)

ssj said:


> BMW owners circle now says my car is at MY BMW Center! :thumbup: Will pick up this weekend


Lucky you. I just called the BMW ED Dept and inquired about my car and I was told that it has cleared customs and it was waiting on the Ag inspection to be completed. So my car hasn't even made it to the VPC/VDC (whatever it's called now).

Also, fyi to others, I checked the WW site and I do NOT have a 1 next to the customs clearance on my tracking info, even though the BMW ED Dept says that my car has cleared customs.


----------



## lilskel (Jun 10, 2005)

My car is in, South Florida. WW site never showed 1 for status quantity on Customs Release, so it must have been released when it said it was. 

25 days from drop off in Munich to ships arrival in the US. 

10 days from the ship docking to the dealer 400 miles away. 

35 days, exactly 5 weeks to the day is very good. 6 weeks is usual, 8 weeks if slow.


----------



## jorwig (Jan 18, 2006)

Just called the ED sales Dept. My car is still pending customs clearance. I was told to call back on Friday for an update. I am starting to get anxious as our family only has the X5 to get around. Xmas shopping has been limited due to the one car though.:thumbup:


----------



## ssj (Jul 17, 2010)

*BMW Owners Circle Incorrect Info*



ssj said:


> BMW owners circle now says my car is at MY BMW Center! :thumbup: Will pick up this weekend


:yikes:

I called my CA yesterday to check on this info. He informed me it was news to him, but he acknowledged that his access into the system also said the same. I corresponded with BMW ED this am just to check and was told that the BMW owners site is often wrong and that my car had still not cleared Agriculture!!!!! So at this point I am not sure anyone knows where the car is. Today was my CA's day off and I hope to hear from him tomorrow. I am not desperate for the car, but this is clearly frustrating. :thumbdwn:

I guess it get here when it gets here. The annoying part is that BMWFS (2nd payment made) would not cut any of us such slack.


----------



## lilskel (Jun 10, 2005)

Well I picked up my car yesterday, even though it got to the dealer 5 days ago.

It's nice..fast.


----------



## creshando (Sep 10, 2002)

Guess my car finally cleared Ag. I just got an email from my CA saying that my car is at the dealer and ready for pickup. Exactly 6 weeks after dropping it off at In and Out in Munich.


----------



## olneymd (May 9, 2010)

*Arrived at PCD today.....BUT*

First available PCD delivery is January 4th. It's not easy waiting 3 more weeks after doing the ED on 10/29!

Is anyone purchasing the wheel and tire insurance? Was quoted 899 for 5 years through Fidelity.


----------



## jorwig (Jan 18, 2006)

Still waiting for my redelivery. Dropped off 10/18/10. By far the longest redelivery I have experienced.


----------



## ssj (Jul 17, 2010)

Still waiting too. Actively debating Tire/Wheel Insurance. Do you happen to have the fidelity paperwork that you can attach? Would love to look at it.


----------

